# Origins at TARGET?!?



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 10, 2008)

Was just in Target in Fargo, ND and saw a couple of Origins products.  HUH?!?  They looked a little worse for the wear---the label on one of the products looked like it had been partially peeled off then stuck back on.  

Didn't buy.  I like Target but not sure I trust buying Origins from there.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, that's odd.  I have only seen Origins in department stores so far.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f167/you-found-w...2/#post1049808


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, isn't that bizarre?  I've also seen OPI nail polish there---but again, some of it looked kind of old with the labels sort of torn off and such.  

Next time I go I'll make a list of the products they have.  Very strange.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I saw a bunch of it at my local Target, as well as kiehl's and some other products. I was very 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at the sight of it. But I did consider buying the Origins United State tonic...That was my fave back in the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just at my Target today and I was browsing the makeup and skin care section when I found *Kiehl's* and *Bare Escentuals*!!!  It was a complete WTF? moment!  I think I stared at it for a good minute, right in the main aisle, until I realised that people were starting to stare.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 16, 2008)

I saw Bare Escentuals at my Target too today!  It was $49.00.  I would not spend that amount of money on makeup at Target.  It doesn't feel right


----------

